# Wanted: Female Dumbos or Rex Dumbos



## Siren Farms (Oct 11, 2010)

I am looking for a younger female dumbo or dumbo rex. i really want a fawn or tan and white. I live in the Dallas Fort Worth area of texas and would prefer to stay in the area. thanks


----------

